# mountain oysters



## ron7200 (Apr 13, 2005)

Had Rocky Mountain Oysters cut in strips, battered and deep fried recently. How are they prepared from the raw state?
For those who do not know, I am talking of beef or lamb testicles.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 13, 2005)

I googled, and found this: 

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]*Steps:* [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]1. [/size][/font] [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]Ask your butcher a week in advance if he or she can order Rocky Mountain oysters. In the ranching communities of the West and Midwest (especially Montana, Wyoming and Colorado), tendergroin is easy to procure from butchers and meat shops. [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/font] [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]2. [/size][/font] [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]Try specialty meat producers. One company that sells Rocky Mountain oysters to restaurants all over the country is Exotic Meats (exoticmeats.com), for $10.95 per lb. Or try Fairbury Lockers (fairburylockers.com) in Nebraska. [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/font] [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]3. [/size][/font] [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]Look for pale, whitish-tan oysters that have been shipped frozen and vacuum-packed or stored cold at your butcher. [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/font] [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]4. [/size][/font] [font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][size=-1]Remove the thick muscle surrounding the oyster with a sharp paring knife. Cut larger portions in half or quarters, and keep them wrapped in the refrigerator until you're ready to fry them up. [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/font]


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 13, 2005)

I also found this:

*Recipe for Rocky Mountain Oysters
*
- With a sharp knife, cut and pull away the skin surrounding each of the testes and remove. 

- Cover in salted water for one hour and drain. 

- Add to pan of salt water, with just enough water to float the teste. Parboil, drain and rinse. 

- Allow testes to cool and cut into chip sized oval slices. Season well. 

- Mix one cup of flour, ¼ cup of corn meal and finely chopped or dried garlic in a bowl. 

- Roll each of the “oysters” into this breaded mixture. Dip each in a cup of red wine or beer and fry immediately in hot oil. (pure hog lard is authentic, peanut oil will do). 

- Add Lousiana hot sauce to brown the oysters and then remove from the pan. 

- Drain off oil on paper towels. 

- Serve immediately with chips and beer.


----------

